# Jon Boat and Jet Ski "mating".....



## WiskeyJaR (Oct 17, 2014)

A quick question for those who have combined a Jonny and a Jet Ski. With the final "product", what vin number did you use, the Jonny's vin number or the jet ski's vin?


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Use the HIN of the boat. However, you also need to report the donor ski as "destroyed or scrapped" to your state DNR, to avoid being sent registration or tax renewals/notices. If the engine has a serial number, and your DNR paperwork for the boat title has a space to list serial # for inboard engine, put it there when you fill out the form. It's likely they may still register your boat as having an outboard.....at least that's what they did with mine here in SC. Your results may vary.


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Oct 17, 2014)

thanks PSG. A winter project is to "mate" me 10ft jonny to me friends yamahaha 550 jet ski. First time attempting something like this. Should be interesting.


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Check out some of the jet john builds on here. You'll find a wealth of info, lots of pics, and step-by-step progress on these builds.


----------

